
The 0x10 Best Advanced Questions for C Programmers - fogus
http://stevenkobes.com/ctest.html
======
Someone
Answer to Q3 is incorrect. It should be d:

\- the function does not handle overflow (say x=1024, n=1024 in most if not
all current C compilers)

\- worse, the function does not handle the case n<0.

The "n<0 => function returns 1" case led me to rule out answers a, b, and c.

